# ILR Recieved- expiration date on it??



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello all,

I did recieve my ILR settlement biometrics card today!!!! Will give a full write up later this week on in person appointment etc..

Why is there a 10 year expiry date on the card?? I thought it was indefinite???

Thanks,


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Yusuf623 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I did recieve my ILR settlement biometrics card today!!!! Will give a full write up later this week on in person appointment etc..
> 
> ...


CONGRATS! I know you have been waiting for that to arrive as you have travel plans.

As for the ten year expiry, I think it's a check-in to update photo and details?


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks any ideas on expiration and is that normal?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Yusuf623 said:


> Thanks any ideas on expiration and is that normal?


Which visa were you on when you applied for the ILR?

ETA: did you check to see if the card shows anything on the back? See this link for what the dates mean and where there is more information on your card regarding your leave to remain (scroll down, the key is on the second page):

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/residency/brp-information-leaflet.pdf


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

I was on 27 month settlement KOL REQ

Passed LIUK Test and then applied SET (M)

Back just says my address and DOB


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Yusuf623 said:


> I was on 27 month settlement KOL REQ
> 
> Passed LIUK Test and then applied SET (M)
> 
> Back just says my address and DOB


I've just been searching the UKBA site with every search term I could think of including limited leave to remain, ILR expiry, and BRP (Biometric Residence Permit), and I think the expiry on your ILR is because your BRP will expire in ten years and you'll need to renew it due to aging face (sorry, happens to us all if we're lucky)-they'll want to take a new picture of you.

But I'm not 100% certain of that, and am still looking on the UKBA site for that. The trouble is the BRP is a fairly new item of visa kit, lol, I don't think anyone's had a BRP for ten years yet.

If I find anything more I'll post back in, or hopefully someone with an ILR will post in and say 'Oh hey, mine does too, and they told me...'

Have a look at the link I posted, though, because there is some good information about what all the markings on the card mean, including more on what and where to look on the card to find out more on your ILR.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Biometric Residence Permit for those with ILR will expire either after 5 years or 10 years (more normal). If you are still on ILR (e.g. you haven't been naturalised), then you must get it renewed. This is in line with requirements for UK passport and driving licence photocard.


----------



## Yusuf623 (Mar 8, 2010)

Cool thanks Joppa!!!!!!


----------



## MARVIN (Jun 30, 2012)

*ilr*



Yusuf623 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I did recieve my ILR settlement biometrics card today!!!! Will give a full write up later this week on in person appointment etc..
> 
> ...


----------

